# How long until Uncle Albert returns?



## Teehee (May 22, 2005)

*How many days before he comes back?*​
1-31184.62%4-617.69%7-1000.00%11 +17.69%


----------



## Teehee (May 22, 2005)

Place your bets now....


----------



## jandrews (Feb 21, 2005)

i don't mean to be totally stupid, but who is uncle albert


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

jandrews said:


> i don't mean to be totally stupid, but who is uncle albert


See the Highland thread in the main forum


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

jandrews said:


> i don't mean to be totally stupid


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

I'm sorry Teehee but for someone who has only 14 or so posts to your name i would of thought it best to sit back rather than make poitless posts simply to join the minority on here :?


----------



## itsallaboutmark (Mar 15, 2005)

jonah said:


> I'm sorry Teehee but for someone who has only 14 or so posts to your name i would of thought it best to sit back rather than make poitless posts simply to join the minority on here :?


I agree


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

itsallaboutmark said:


> jonah said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sorry Teehee but for someone who has only 14 or so posts to your name i would of thought it best to sit back rather than make poitless posts simply to join the minority on here :?
> ...


Sit back and do what?

Far better that new members join in with the active threads and debate and keep the forum alive...

Of course all the "usual" whingers have the option of wak-tt.com or tt-quattro.com whilst we have our few moments of "fun" on here. Don't worry, it'll all be back to boring normal again shortly!


----------



## upiker2005 (Apr 9, 2005)

You may be missing the point? It could be some self important individual with many thousands of posts ? :?:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

upiker2005 said:


> You may be missing the point? It could be some self important individual with many thousands of posts ? :?:


I'm not SELF important. I AM important! :lol:


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

itsallaboutmark said:


> jonah said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sorry Teehee but for someone who has only 14 or so posts to your name i would of thought it best to sit back rather than make poitless posts simply to join the minority on here :?
> ...


thats somewhat Postist isnt it?!!! are you better than him/her because you have posted more ffs?


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

upiker2005 said:


> You may be missing the point? It could be some self important individual with many thousands of posts ? :?:


shutup upiker2005 - you've only got 199 posts! :roll: :wink:


----------



## upiker2005 (Apr 9, 2005)

jampott said:


> upiker2005 said:
> 
> 
> > You may be missing the point? It could be some self important individual with many thousands of posts ? :?:
> ...


It's important that you feel important. :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

dee said:


> upiker2005 said:
> 
> 
> > You may be missing the point? It could be some self important individual with many thousands of posts ? :?:
> ...


I think he means me. I am, afterall, the highest poster on the forum (who hasn't been banned!)


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

dee said:


> itsallaboutmark said:
> 
> 
> > jonah said:
> ...


No but i know how the forum is normally and what makes it the place it is. Which isn't all the recent crap thats been posted of late.
A new member who see's all this crap would asume its the norm and so continue to keep posting crap

May be if i swear a few times it will get locked and removed so

F*** off!!!!

Jonah


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2005)

Teehee said:


> Place your bets now....


Uncle Alert is here & willing to answer any (sensible) questions. Fire away old sons.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

jonah said:



> dee said:
> 
> 
> > itsallaboutmark said:
> ...


If you can't join 'em, BEAT 'em!


----------



## upiker2005 (Apr 9, 2005)

jampott said:


> dee said:
> 
> 
> > upiker2005 said:
> ...


That's simply a manifestation of self importance? :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Personally i thought today was actually quite funny and makes a change from finding the best way to get a extra 2bhp out of your car. Even though apart from the thread that this all stemmed from the others maybe could have been put in Off Topic or the Flame room... But least it gave the mods something to do


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

upiker2005 said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > dee said:
> ...


No, you're confused again...


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

jonah said:


> dee said:
> 
> 
> > itsallaboutmark said:
> ...


eat my shorts









:wink:


----------



## justtin (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> I think he means me. I am, afterall, the highest poster on the forum (who hasn't been banned!)


where is vlastan? hasn't his ban expired? :roll:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

justtin said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > I think he means me. I am, afterall, the highest poster on the forum (who hasn't been banned!)
> ...


I'm not certain he's coming back... :?


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

Well I want Mightty to return.

I want some tips on Aero Mission 3 on my phone...the hardest level's a real pain as the last plane flies above my plane's celing. :lol:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Am just happy it's Uncle Albert rather than Prince Albert !!


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

r1 said:


> Well I want Mightty to return.
> 
> I want some tips on Aero Mission 3 on my phone...the hardest level's a real pain as the last plane flies above my plane's celing. :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: O.k i think i just damaged something whilst falling off my chair


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

jonah said:


> May be if i swear a few times it will get locked and removed so
> 
> F*** off!!!!
> 
> Jonah


No you'll just get reported to Jae for breaching the rules. :roll:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

we're all wrong. He returned


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> jonah said:
> 
> 
> > May be if i swear a few times it will get locked and removed so
> ...


Then atleast Jae will see the direction HIS forum is taking and maybe do something about it :?


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Trying to tidy up all the off-topic thread etc (which I guess is what you'd like) is not made easier by me having to spend time editing posts that you deliberatly make to provoke moderator action.

I'll be glad when the schools go back and normal service is resumed. :roll:


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> Trying to tidy up all the off-topic thread etc (which I guess is what you'd like) is not made easier by me having to spend time editing posts that you deliberatly make to provoke moderator action.
> 
> I'll be glad when the schools go back and normal service is resumed. :roll:


Sorry


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Bring back V all is forgiven :lol:


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

jampott said:


> jonah said:
> 
> 
> > dee said:
> ...


and if ya can t beat em - shoe em


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

jonah said:


> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Trying to tidy up all the off-topic thread etc (which I guess is what you'd like) is not made easier by me having to spend time editing posts that you deliberatly make to provoke moderator action.
> ...


Another one that takes the forum too seriously.

I've actually had a brilliant time reading Uncle Alberts threads, really got me laughing.


----------



## Johnwx (Oct 31, 2004)

I think Uncle Albert has been refreshing....
It sure beats the hell out of ......whats fastest 225 or V6... manual vs DSG.... :wink:


----------



## Teehee (May 22, 2005)

jonah said:


> I'm sorry Teehee but for someone who has only 14 or so posts to your name i would of thought it best to sit back rather than make poitless posts simply to join the minority on here :?


Ok. Can you let me when I can post something without the words Roadster, Coupe, TT, etc? Wouldn't want to start something new and break the rules... :roll: We might have to get the mods on duty again!

Anyway, Johnwx, you forgot to state the most valued question; Coupe or Roadster?...


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Teehee said:


> jonah said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sorry Teehee but for someone who has only 14 or so posts to your name i would of thought it best to sit back rather than make poitless posts simply to join the minority on here :?
> ...


You seem to be missing the whole point though and if you can't see it i really can't be arsed to explain it :?

All i will say is if more people think like you this place will loose everything that made it such a good community for the last few yrs for alot of people here and will end up like the majority of car forums :?

Jonah


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

So the entire time we must only post threads to do with exact TT topics. No smartass remarks to a post, no taking the thread off topic what so ever, and no fun! [smiley=zzz.gif]


----------



## Johnwx (Oct 31, 2004)

Teehee said:


> jonah said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sorry Teehee but for someone who has only 14 or so posts to your name i would of thought it best to sit back rather than make poitless posts simply to join the minority on here :?
> ...


Coupe or Roadster?... :wink:


----------



## Teehee (May 22, 2005)

Just for the record both mightty and myself joined at roughly the same time and one of our first conversations resulted in mightty telling me that I had 'deliberately intended to insult'. Therefore I was the original and the minority have joined me   

Anyway, I for one, am glad to see mightty return. We are all individuals who have at least three things in common - we all eat, sleep and sh1t out the same holes! After that, we all have our own opinions and communicate by making these known. It is a virtue to be able to be open minded and handle others opinions without the need to dictate to others.

For those who have a sense of humour, yesterdays posting was fun, although perhaps at that level, its best to make it the exception rather than the norm. For those without a sense of humour, please can you give me some tips on improving my post count. I want to lose my humour too...


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

Teehee said:


> please can you give me some tips on improving my post count. I want to lose my humour too...


 :lol:

join the parrot thread - that'll be good for as many posts as you need :wink:


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Actually,

The forum has had more than it's fair share of fights, make ups, banter, b*llocks and brilliance in the 4+ years I have been coming here.

If anything the last few months have been very tame compared to what it used to be. I must be one of the only people here who have had a thread deleted by a mod rather than just locked..

Whether it is info about your car, or pretty much any other aspect of life, this forum is a wealth of knowledge. You only have to look at pretty much any other forum to see the level of posts to realise that this place has a really vibrant 'community'.

Within any community you're going to get friction, but to be honest where would the fun be if everyone got along 100% of the time?

Long live the forum!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

head_ed said:


> Actually,
> 
> The forum has had more than it's fair share of fights, make ups, banter, b*llocks and brilliance in the 4+ years I have been coming here.
> 
> ...


I've had entire threads deleted, too...


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

Well said Mart!

by the way purple is nearly as bad as green and you drive like my mum...! IMO!!! :wink:


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

I believe I said *one of*

and Dee, you install ipods about as well as my nan!


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

:lol: get back ON Topic!

I voted first - I voted 1-2 days - what did I win? :x


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2005)

Teehee said:


> Just for the record both mightty and myself joined at roughly the same time and one of our first conversations resulted in mightty telling me that I had 'deliberately intended to insult'. Therefore I was the original and the minority have joined me
> 
> Anyway, I for one, am glad to see mightty return. We are all individuals who have at least three things in common - we all eat, sleep and sh1t out the same holes! After that, we all have our own opinions and communicate by making these known. It is a virtue to be able to be open minded and handle others opinions without the need to dictate to others.
> 
> For those who have a sense of humour, yesterdays posting was fun, although perhaps at that level, its best to make it the exception rather than the norm. For those without a sense of humour, please can you give me some tips on improving my post count. I want to lose my humour too...


Thanks TeeHee. A good forum like this does many things. It provides invaluable information, experiences, & allows enthusiasts to share common experiences - to the good of all. A very few people get upset & post nasty comments but until it gets REALLY personal I'll always take it in good humour - as will most reasonable people. I even wish the best to Jampott & TemporaryTT!!!! :roll:


----------



## Teehee (May 22, 2005)

You win the right to be classed as the minority (although some might call it the majority after reading recent threads :roll: ).

You can also be safe in the knowledge that you 'think like me'. Does that mean the forum, as we know it, is doomed?


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2005)

Teehee said:


> You win the right to be classed as the minority (although some might call it the majority after reading recent threads :roll: ).
> 
> You can also be safe in the knowledge that you 'think like me'. Does that mean the forum, as we know it, is doomed?


I think I'm probably about to be banned. But I don't give a monkey's for small minded people - & you all know who you are!

& yes, Senwar, I'm the guy who sent you a Â£200 deposit on your TTR150 last year - until I realised that you were less than honest with me & had tried to hide the fact that it was accident damaged. I understand that you've recently managed to damage your new BMW Z4 as well...... Will you be advertising that as a "perfect car?" I think so, as in my personal experience you are not to be trusted. Named & shamed! Explain the circumstances to this forum please. I doubt that you can without admitting your dishonesty Senwar.

Mick


----------



## Teehee (May 22, 2005)

Teehee said:


> You win the right to be classed as the minority (although some might call it the majority after reading recent threads :roll: ).
> 
> You can also be safe in the knowledge that you 'think like me'. Does that mean the forum, as we know it, is doomed?


This was actually FAO dee, not you mightty. You just typed a bit quicker than me 

I don't think you're about to be banned. Just chill out a bit, and keep the outbursts to a minimum. This way you could argue that it was out of character


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

mightty said:


> Teehee said:
> 
> 
> > Just for the record both mightty and myself joined at roughly the same time and one of our first conversations resulted in mightty telling me that I had 'deliberately intended to insult'. Therefore I was the original and the minority have joined me
> ...


Quite why you keep dragging MY name into this, I've no idea. I haven't got REALLY personal with you. You'd know if I had. :-*


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

mightty said:


> I think I'm probably about to be banned. But I don't give a monkey's for small minded people - & you all know who you are!
> 
> & yes, Senwar, I'm the guy who sent you a Â£200 deposit on your TTR150 last year - until I realised that you were less than honest with me & had tried to hide the fact that it was accident damaged. I understand that you've recently managed to damage your new BMW Z4 as well...... Will you be advertising that as a "perfect car?" I think so, as in my personal experience you are not to be trusted. Named & shamed! Explain the circumstances to this forum please. I doubt that you can without admitting your dishonesty Senwar.
> 
> Mick


Well well. You're as nice on your forum persona as you ended up being in real life.

Dishonest? What because I came out on a public forum and asked honest questions, and never kept things from the public? Dishonest - like you who said you'd bought another TT, but 3 months later you buy your first TT?

I'm not to be trusted? I'd rather be like I am than the person you appear to be. Named and shamed? You are laughable. Not to be trusted - you want to think yourself lucky you got your deposit back after slagging me off for the 'perceived' numerous problems my car had whilst ignoring the true facts (i.e. battery problem due to tracker - not a faulty car)

Yes, damaged my Z4 - first ever bump in a car. Bet you chuckled at that didn't you. Not as much as I chuckled to hear about your 'misfortune'. My buyer is still extremely happy at his excellent purchase. Shame your not happy with yours - perhaps you should have 'researched' a bit further eh.

I was going to be nice and say tough luck etc, but as you've proved in earlier posts - you don't deserve any niceties.

Good luck getting rid of your 'downgraded to' TT.

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

And goodbye - I doubt you'll be around much longer. But then again, I hope you enjoy your norfolk palace. : [smiley=clown.gif]

Mods - sorry about this, but this 'man' questioned and criticised my integrity so I am quite pleased at how things have worked out for him.


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

mightty said:


> Explain the circumstances to this forum please. I doubt that you can without admitting your dishonesty Senwar.


Nothing to explain.

People know my honesty on here. Don't use it as much as when I had the TT, but I used the forum for what its best use is for - advice.

As explained - battery problem - linked to faulty tracker - replaced months before sale.

Stereo - was rubbish at first but again - had new part fitted months before sale - no probs.

Damage was documented. On a public forum. Not as a result of car crash or anything, but the result of a 3/4 inch scrap done at Audi. Repaired before sale.

Anyway, no point in dragging up the past. I'm happy with my new car. Happy that the buyer was extremely pleased with the TT. Happy I got a good deal off someone who was a really nice guy.

By the way - I see no mention of the warranty issue on your ebay ad - shock horror - you're not being 'dishonest' are you?


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

It's gone very quiet round here.


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)




----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

I was thinking the same. I hope they're not 'doing it' in the privacy of PMs...seems grossly unfair.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

r1 said:


> I was thinking the same. I hope they're not 'doing it' in the privacy of PMs...seems grossly unfair.


As I've discovered, if you ignore mightty's IMs, he comes back on the forum bleating about being ignored and will usually retract any apologies he has given via IM.

The last IM he sent me was just plain weird. :lol:


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

jampott said:


> r1 said:
> 
> 
> > I was thinking the same. I hope they're not 'doing it' in the privacy of PMs...seems grossly unfair.
> ...


Whack it up - lets have a look!


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2005)

Senwar said:
"I'm not to be trusted? I'd rather be like I am than the person you appear to be. Named and shamed? You are laughable. Not to be trusted - you want to think yourself lucky you got your deposit back after slagging me off for the 'perceived' numerous problems my car had whilst ignoring the true facts (i.e. battery problem due to tracker - not a faulty car)"

There were no "perceived" problems when I agreed to buy Senwar's car. He just *conveniently* failed to tell me (after happily taking a bank transfer deposit) that (a) the bodywork had been damaged & resprayed, (b) there had been serious battery discharge problems & (C) there was virtually no tread left on the tyres! I only found these things out just in time by reading his comments on this forum.

Senwar, by anybody's standards, deliberately witholding that sort of information can only reasonably be construed as dishonest when you are trying to sell your car. I'm very happy to name you. As _*you*_ brought this subject up perhaps you would like to explain your perspective to all the forum members before you try to flog your accident damaged Z4 as "perfect" to some poor sod? :evil:


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2005)

jampott said:


> r1 said:
> 
> 
> > I was thinking the same. I hope they're not 'doing it' in the privacy of PMs...seems grossly unfair.
> ...


Not as weird as most. If you my PM "weird" why don't you cut & paste it for the entertainment of others?...... Keep personal comments to yourself Jampott. You don't do yourself any favours (nor do the other offenders) with persistent verbal attacks. :wink:


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

mightty said:


> You don't do yourself any favours (nor do the other offenders) with persistent verbal attacks. :wink:


I find them very arousing, so consider them favours to me. Does that make it OK? :wink: :-*


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

Without trying to turn this whole thread into 'me v you'.

Stop being a complete tool Mike. You're making yourself look like a bigger fool than you obviously are.

As I said - I came along to offer sympathy. You changed the attitude of the thread. As you appear to have done elsewhere.

Do you think you are some superior being 'Explain to foum members'? WTF? Get a grip on reallity man! You're happy to name me? Er, well given the fact I was in an edition of absoluTTe, and attended 2003 & 2004 annual meets, certain forum members will already know me. If not, I'm Paul Senior, from Sheffield

As I say, can't be bothered to go over the past and bore people with your *claims*. I know my honesty and integrity. I certainly have no interest in anything you say or do in your pompous little world.

Any chance of moving this to the flame room so I can really say how I feel :wink:

Just kidding

I suggest - Mike - you take a step back, take a chill, and think before you post. If not, you will forever come across as an idiot. Not saying you are one, but thats how you appear!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

mightty said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > r1 said:
> ...


Actually your IM definately WAS more weird than most...

I'm not making any verbal attacks. Quite apart from the fact that I'm not actually making any attacks at all, something typed onto a computer can hardly be "verbal"... :-*

Instead of asking everyone else to ask the moderators to ban you, why can't you just calm down a bit and chill out - that's pretty much all I keep saying to you.

FWIW, all of my last 3 cars have been "damaged" and repairs have been made. My TT was the rear light cluster and bumper, the Z was damaged down the side and needed panel replaced, and the S4 was damaged by the dealer and needed bumper and rear light cluster repairs...

Have I told (prospective) purchasers? Not outright, no... Probably the same as Senwar - its documented on various "fora" if anyone wants to do their homework, and if the damage is still visible after repair, I'd expect them to notice for themselves rather than me to have to draw attention to it. But if it IS noticeable after repair, it would have gone straight back to the bodyshop. IMHO its not dishonest when "failing to mention" something so insignificant as a scratch which needed fixing. The onus is on the buyer to ask the right questions and be the judge of what they are purchasing.

The fact that some buyers don't even bother to check the car's service history properly tells me there are some very stupid people willing to pay a lot of money for something they haven't done their homework on properly... If anyone asks me "any repairs", they can have the full story. If they don't ask, I'm not going to scare them with silly, unnecessary information...


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2005)

I've chilled. Sold the TT today & bought my new LHD toy.

Goodbye - It's been fun!!

Uncle Albert


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

bye


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

mightty said:


> I've chilled. Sold the TT today & bought my new LHD toy.
> 
> Goodbye - It's been fun!!
> 
> Uncle Albert


Wotcha got?


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

dont go mightty... it has been eventful :wink:

there is always the "Other Marques" section....


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2005)

jampott said:


> mightty said:
> 
> 
> > I've chilled. Sold the TT today & bought my new LHD toy.
> ...


DB7 Vantage (Old though!)


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Stick around :lol: :lol: 

<gets coat>


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

dee said:


> dont go mightty... it has been eventful :wink:


Too right, this is the most fun i have had on the forum since my interactions with a certain female member who will know who she is.

Reading all of these fights with handbags at two paces really does brighten up a quiet/boring day at work and i find it highly entertaining.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

L8_0RGY said:


> dee said:
> 
> 
> > dont go mightty... it has been eventful :wink:
> ...


Orgy,

I think most members (female or otherwise) know who they are... :lol:


----------



## Teehee (May 22, 2005)

I'm not senior enough to know who I am :?

This might help...

Mirror mirror on the wall
Who is the most inferior of them all?


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

Teehee said:


> I'm not senior enough to know who I am :?
> 
> This might help...
> 
> ...


Mirror who do we love most?
Cannot be you without a 1000 post.


----------



## Teehee (May 22, 2005)

Mirror Mirror, CH_Peter's words are cruel
Such a post count, I can only drool.
But with a figure of 984
CH_Peter is still off the score.

Anyway, I know who I am now. My wife has just called me an Arse for not making her a cup of tea so that clears that up.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

He's gone. Nooooooooooooooooo! i didnt even get to say goodbye [smiley=bigcry.gif]

I'm gunna miss that guy [smiley=weneedyou.gif]


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2005)

digimeisTTer said:


> Stick around :lol: :lol:
> 
> <gets coat>


I'd love to stick around but I'm afraid that currently trying to sell a house & the terrors of moving to France later this year really do mean that after today I won't have the time to post my usual mindless meanderings. Strangely I'll miss all of your (fairly!) good natured attacks. Unless I'm banned from the forum (?) I'll try to visit it once in a while just to liven it up you understand....

In the mean time, if any of you fancy a holiday in superb accomodation in the Dordogne, just 7km from Sarlat then visit my Brother in Law's Gite's @ http://www.holidayrentals.co.uk/France/ ... p50406.htm. - Fantastic location & superb value for money. Fly to Limoges or Bergerac & he will collect you. End of plug.

All the best & a very definate goodbye for several months.

Mick (Uncle Albert died yesterday - God Bless his Soul).


----------

